# Elite Contingency Program



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

carlosii said:


> I see where Elite is trumping Mathews contingency program for 2016.
> 
> http://www.elitearchery.com/pdf/2016/2016 Elite Contingency Program.pdf
> 
> Wondering if this is a plus or minus for archery. I doubt if all the other smaller companies can afford to match that kind of payouts. Which leads to the question of how many people would buy an Elite or Mathews with the idea of winning some of that money.


A lot will for sure !


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

No brainer if you can compete.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually Mathews is paying out better than Elite across the board on amateur classes .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The people that compete will shoot what bow company is going to pay out the best to a certain point. 
I am glad this is starting to happen due to the fact that it does cost a lot to keep shooting all the top events each year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I see where Elite is trumping Mathews contingency program for 2016.
> 
> http://www.elitearchery.com/pdf/2016/2016 Elite Contingency Program.pdf
> 
> Which leads to the question of how many people would buy an Elite or Mathews with the idea of winning some of that money.


Ask Reo


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cremeans31 (Sep 17, 2013)

It helps the shooter out!


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

If i'm correct Elite paid $1000.00 for first for Amateur classes last year. So by this there paying half of what they paid last year. I would say Matthews up'ed the game and Elite is falling behind. As for as amateur payouts.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Elite is paying out to more classes than Mathews. Elite paid out last year as well. Mathews actually _followed _Elite.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes but what i'm saying is they paid out $1000.00 for first last year for amateur classes and only $500.00 this year they cut it in half. Matthews is paying $1500.00 this year. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3400961


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

PFD42 said:


> Actually Mathews is paying out better than Elite across the board on amateur classes .


Mathews isn't doing anything for amateurs at IBO events. So probably not better across the board. But glad to see both manufactures paying amateur classes. It's good for archery.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just comparing apples to apples , Asa to Asa . Being that I only shoot Asa that's what I was comparing .


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

cabbage2009 said:


> If i'm correct Elite paid $1000.00 for first for Amateur classes last year. So by this there paying half of what they paid last year. I would say Matthews up'ed the game and Elite is falling behind. As for as amateur payouts.


You are correct. Elite may be paying more money overall this year but they have definitely reduced the payouts in certain classes in order to increase the payouts in other classes. Im sure Levi is happy, but I'm an amateur and IF I was ever fortunate enough to win I'd really like to feel like I had won something worth winning. Oh well, guess I'll start looking at Mathews again.

Ala Archer


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

1000 or 500 for the lower classes "isn't worth winning" ?


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Heck I'd slap my momma for $500...twice


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

I wouldn't think most amateurs shoot for the money. Personally I shoot too win. And if I'm lucky enough to win an ASA national shoot, knowing that I won that title would mean alot to me. And whatever money I did receive is just a bonus on top of that title.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

Garceau said:


> 1000 or 500 for the lower classes "isn't worth winning" ?


I'm not saying it's not worth winning I'm not gonna win it anyway. What I'm saying is they are paying half of what they paid the last two years to certain classes. I'm sure the bows there selling to these classes won't be half price. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cabbage2009 said:


> I'm not saying it's not worth winning I'm not gonna win it anyway. What I'm saying is they are paying half of what they paid the last two years to certain classes. I'm sure the bows there selling to these classes won't be half price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


But aren't they paying more classes?


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

carlosii said:


> But aren't they paying more classes?


I believe Elite paid all classes except bow novice,open c and traditional the last two years. I may be wrong. 


carlosii said:


> But aren't they paying more classes?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey if I was so worried about how much money Matgews was gonna pay me when I win , I may need to move up a few classes . Lol ! It's good to see the manufactors give back.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

PFD42 said:


> Hey if I was so worried about how much money Matgews was gonna pay me when I win , I may need to move up a few classes . Lol ! It's good to see the manufactors give back.


Lol... Your right .


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I think that if you have 100 shooters in a class, there are probably only about 20 people or less that have a snow balls chance of winning. I'm not one of those 20 so the contingency don't mean a lot to me. Happy for the people that do win.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

rhyno_071 said:


> Mathews isn't doing anything for amateurs at IBO events. So probably not better across the board. But glad to see both manufactures paying amateur classes. It's good for archery.


You got that right about classes for ibo


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Paying anything in amateur classes is just a cherry on top. I don't think anyone should be paying a whole lot to an amateur class. A little something to each of the at least somewhat popular classes is great but at some point it takes value away from the highest level classes (semi-pro, Open A and Pro) and I don't that should happen. At the same time paying a a fairly large sum to a class with a dozen players is pretty much a joke and devalues what is paid to a large competitive class.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Good to see Elite paying in IBO for amateurs, that alone tops Mathews.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Winning an archery tournament where there is big contingency money isn't like winning the lottery where everyone that has a ticket has a chance to win... This year at Lancaster, Elite offered $12.5k to the pro winner, but the average Joe with an Elite shooting has no chance of winning... The guys who could possibly win shoot 55x regularly, and shot 58x on the day, which for most is as unobtainable as winning the lottery... 

So really, if anyone wants to win big money by shooting a bow, they need a lot more than an Elite bow... So yeah, if I could shoot 55x on a normal day, maybe I'd consider it, but otherwise the contingency money has no effect on my choice of equipment (and that's why I shoot what I believe in even though my company offers zero in contingency $$$'s anywhere).


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

arrowblaster said:


> Good to see Elite paying in IBO for amateurs, that alone tops Mathews.


Yeah but what the heck they are paying FHC but not HC or SHC


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

treeman65 said:


> Yeah but what the heck they are paying FHC but not HC or SHC


I was wondering the same thing. I think last year they had HC in the program too.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

arrowblaster said:


> Good to see Elite paying in IBO for amateurs, that alone tops Mathews.


Apparently Mathews doesn't give a crap about us north east guys.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

foland20 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I think last year they had HC in the program too.


Easy there foland20 you will get beat done if you compare this year to the previous year lol...


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Any company that offers large contingency $$$ are doing it for a couple of reasons....

#1.... They want people to see that they are offering that much $$$ which makes "you" want to buy one of their bows to try to compete with

#2..... People show up to a competition and see all the people shooting a certain bow brand and that makes them think "that bow brand must be the best" so they go buy that brand

#3 ...... It draws more people to the competitions to try to win the $$$ which supports Archery

It all boils down to the companies making more $$$


----------

